# AF 726 road bed question - wide tie vs narrow tie



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I see that there is narrow tie and wide tie 726 road bed advertised. What is the difference and how do you tell? Thanks as always!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmm, the difference will be obvious when you see a narrow tie roadbed. The wide tie version has a total of 6 molded in fake ties, two between each pair of metal ties. It comes in black or gray originals plus the black Rick Johnson reproductions. 
The narrow tie has I think, 6 narrow ties molded in between each pair of metal ties. There is a picture of this "new" rubber roadbed in the 1958 catalog.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> Hmmm, the difference will be obvious when you see a narrow tie roadbed. The wide tie version has a total of 6 molded in fake ties, two between each pair of metal ties. It comes in black or gray originals plus the black Rick Johnson reproductions.
> The narrow tie has I think, 6 narrow ties molded in between each pair of metal ties. There is a picture of this "new" rubber roadbed in the 1958 catalog.


Thanks Tom! This is what I bought. What is it?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see 2 narrow tie curve sections and all the rest are wide tie. Also the narrow tie versions have 7 molded in ties between each pair of metal ties.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> I see 2 narrow tie curve sections and all the rest are wide tie. Also the narrow tie versions have 7 molded in ties between each pair of metal ties.


Duh!!!:smilie_auslachen: I finally get it.:laugh: I was confusing the width with the length of the ties.hwell::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I actually like the wide tie version better, it seems to complement the track. My preference is probably in the minority. Also never cared for the gray roadbed or the fiber roadbed.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> I actually like the wide tie version better, it seems to complement the track. My preference is probably in the minority. Also never cared for the gray roadbed or the fiber roadbed.


Me too Tom!:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke I never knew the difference either. Thanks for asking. I see the difference in the ties in the photo. On the narrow ties- are all those ties in the roadbed? Am I correct
that all AF track is the same and the roadbed makes the difference.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, you are correct, the difference is the mold pattern in the roadbed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom, that explains a lot. I went through a bunch of my track looking for a difference in ties. Never found any. Its all in the roadbed. I don't have any rubber roadbed. Never wanted to pay $4.00 a section.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke I never knew the difference either. Thanks for asking. I see the difference in the ties in the photo. On the narrow ties- are all those ties in the roadbed? Am I correct
> that all AF track is the same and the roadbed makes the difference.


Yes Mopac, the narrow ties are molded in the road bed. I think that all AF track is the same except some reproductions. I can't remember which one though.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The roadbed works with the Gilbert track as well as the K-Line track. K-Line also made 27"R curves and Rick Johnson made rubber roadbed in that radius. I only bought 12 of the 27"R sections for the one complete circle. All of my roadbed are reproductions, I recall paying under $2 per piece 20 years ago when it was in production. I bought enough to build two Christmas layouts at the same time, about 120 sections. I cut up a lot of them for partial sections of track, uncouplers and other track accessories.
K-Line also made 36" straights but matching roadbed was never made. One would have to modify 4 sections of roadbed to use it on the 36" track.
I have built over 20 Christmas layouts and counting with that roadbed so I feel I got my moneys worth.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I neglected to mention that for a short period of time after Lionel bought K-Line Lionel included the 27"R curve track in selected American Flyer sets. I have two of those sets.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks Tom, that explains a lot. I went through a bunch of my track looking for a difference in ties. Never found any. Its all in the roadbed. I don't have any rubber roadbed. Never wanted to pay $4.00 a section.


I had thought the same, but I am finding that my trains are running better on the section that I have road bed. (my poor installation when screwing down the track originally) At this point I am willing to pay a fair price for 726 and 727 roadbed. The problem is finding it that is both fairly priced and in good condition. I have gone this far with my Ping Pong Table Layout so what's a few dollars more?:smokin: So far my wife has been supportive... We will see:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sure is surprising how hard it has become to find the rubber roadbed, especially considering how much of the repro stuff was made.
I find it harder to get all the track joints perfect using the roadbed but after I get it assembled and fastened down the trains run better and more quietly.
Buying rubber roadbed for a 5'x9' layout should be the least expensive approach. The other choice is use GarGraves track with the Gilbert turnouts. Their sectional track will likely cost more that the rubber roadbed. Their flex would be cheaper but having built a medium sized layout with GarGraves flex I can tell you it is a LOT of work. But when it was done the trains ran better and smoother than with sectional track plus zero derailments.
I am fortunate to also have a very supportive wife. Since she is the family CFO and treasurer she pays all the bills when I buy trains.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like some of that K-Line 27" track but its expensive also. My northerns would like it. If I ever get a layout
built some Gargraves would be nice. I bet the trains do run good on it. Nice track.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There was not a lot of the 27"R K-Line made. Those who bought it used it on layouts or, like me, have it unused in a trainset. I make a point of looking for it and the 36"straights at train shows but in the last 10 years have never found any. I do not search online auction sites.
Mopac, I assume you are aware that there are people who sell Super O track in any radius for people who want to build Super O Lionel layouts. Unfortunately no one does this in S gauge with Gilbert track. It is also much harder to re-radius Gilbert track than Super O because the metal wall thickness is greater. From someone who has done it I am told it is easier to start with straight track than curved track. This person wanted 30"R curves. They used the 3 wheel rail/tubing benders after removing the rail from the ties. Sounds like an interesting project if anyone is interested.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Interesting topic. Tom, I wasn't aware that some Flyonel sets came with the 27'R track. I still regret selling my circle of 27'R when I sold off some of my trains. It occasionally shows up on ebay (some complete circles and some pieces that are less than the dozen needed.) Sellers are crazy with prices, the last two complete circles,(dozen pieces,) were approx. $12-15 apiece, plus shipping. The rubber roadbed seems to show up in cycles. None at all, or numerous lots at the same time. Prices vary on that also, some with track and some without. My preference is the narrow or 23 tie roadbed since that what I grew up with. I have all 3 types. All of mine is original Gilbert. I bought a box full of gray that appears to have avoided the air and light because it's much darker than the other gray I have. I believe Carl's website has an article in the hints and tips section about making larger radius curves. I've always wondered why Gilbert never made the narrow tie roadbed in gray. From reading one of the Greenberg books, the rubber roadbed was one of Gilbert's most profitable items, and they sold tons of it. It does make a big difference when you use it on plywood. It looks finished vs. just nailed down.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 2 sets I have with the 27"R track are both the 6-49621 Christmas set. Catalogued in 2009. One is opened and used once, the second set is still MSOB. I need to find the open set and look at the track to see if it is marked K-Line or Lionel. There were a few other sets in that era with the wide radius curves.
It is possible the switch to the gray fiber roadbed preempted a gray version of the narrow tie rubber roadbed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, is there an AF part number for the 27" curves?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I find roadbed actually quite cheap at train shows. I bought a box of it, around 20 pieces plus various cars, for $25 bucks at a show, and I also bought the 36" K-Line straight sections for $15 bucks for 5 pieces. The long K-Line will work with original flyer roadbed but you have to move the ties to make them fit. I have the gray roadbed on my lay-out as that's what I had as a kid. I was buying it at one of my local stores for $1 a piece, but the store burnt down with around a million dollars worth of inventory. I have boxes of the gray roadbed packed away, and it's not for sale,lol!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut, I had not considered moving the ties on the 36"straights rather than cutting up the roadbed! And you admit to hoarding the gray roadbed! You sure find some exceptional bargains at those upstate NY train shows.
The part number for the 27"R track is 6-49827. It was last shown in the 2011 Signature Edition catalog.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Have 12 KLine 54" curve sections I was planning to bring to a train show tomorrow.If interested see fro sale board....


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Would you have any American Flyer 726 Straight Wide Tie Road Bed - black? Train shows here in Utah are few and far between not to mention very little American Flyer stuff.:laugh: Thanks


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Would you have any American Flyer 726 Straight Wide Tie Road Bed - black? Train shows here in Utah are few and far between not to mention very little American Flyer stuff.:laugh: Thanks


I use the black small tie rubber roadbed. I do have several pieces of grey wide roadbed I will let go for cheap.
Al


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

dooper said:


> I use the black small tie rubber roadbed. I do have several pieces of grey wide roadbed I will let go for cheap.
> Al


Thanks Al! To maintain continuity I should use black. Although black is getting hard to find. I saw one price of $7 a piece at one site.:thumbsdown: I am considering gray on a spur. I will let you know if I decide on what to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I just looked at PortLines. The have a lot of rubber roadbed. Problem is it is all either gray or the black with narrow ties. It is all $4/piece.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, while I avoid looking at EBAY there is a lot of the specific RB you want listed there at about $3/piece, most include track.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> Fred, while I avoid looking at EBAY there is a lot of the specific RB you want listed there at about $3/piece, most include track.


I am following eBay listings on a couple of the auctions. It will take a few days... Thanks!


----------

